# Guess the Score Tuesday Dec. 7th vs Bucks



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

It's on at 7:00 PM (finally) on FSN.

Pacers 98
Bucks 91


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

96 - 90 Indy


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Pacers: 103
Bucks: 98


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

If we lose this game, I will be pissed. 
:upset: 
Cleveland is ahead of us now. 
Argh


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers: 88
Bucks: 86


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm feelin the Bucks right now... D-Mase is hot too... but I think the Pacers'll keep it close. 88-84 Pacers.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers 106
Bucks 102


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

Who knows. I haven't seen much of the bucks this year.

Pacers 88 
Bucks 83

Hopefully Reggie has a big night.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm going to the game


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> I'm going to the game


Congrats, what kind of seats do you have?


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

94 92 Pacers


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Pacers 89
Bucks-85


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

pacers 95 bucks 86


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Sorry guys don't have enough time to post the starters.



> Pacers vs. Milwaukee
> Tuesday, 7:00 p.m., Conseco Fieldhouse
> TV: FSN RADIO: WIBC-1070 AM
> 
> ...


Pacers.com Exclusive Preview


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers:
Anthony "fat ***" Johnson 
Reggie Miller
Freddie Jones
Austin Croshere
David Harrison

Bucks:
Mo Williams
Michael Redd
Desmond Mason
Joe Smith
Dan Gadzuric


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Comeone guys, let's get this board going.
Let's make this the biggest game thread ever.

Who do you think will be Indiana's top scorer tonight?

How about Milwakee? Who will lead them in points?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Comeone guys, let's get this board going.
> Let's make this the biggest game thread ever.
> 
> ...


Pacers high scorer:
Freddie 

Bucks high scorer:
Michael Redd


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm going to go with..

Indiana: Tinsley
Milwakee: Mason

Surprise picks to say the least.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Good start for Harrison.. 8 points 3 rebounds already..
16-13 with 2:56 left.
Low scoring affair so far.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

End of 1st Quarter: 21 - 19 
Pretty even so far.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Good start for Harrison.. 8 points 3 rebounds already..
> 16-13 with 2:56 left.
> Low scoring affair so far.


How many dunks?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> End of 1st Quarter: 21 - 19
> Pretty even so far.


Are we winning?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Oh woops the Bucks were winning.
They are up by 3 now 26-23 7 minutes to go.
I watched the first minute only, I have to study for two tests tomorrow so I'm just checking out gameday now. 
Err


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Wait why isn't Tinsley playing?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Oh woops the Bucks were winning.
> They are up by 3 now 26-23 7 minutes to go.
> I watched the first minute only, I have to study for two tests tomorrow so I'm just checking out gameday now.
> Err


I don't feel like doing my homework at the moment.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Wait why isn't Tinsley playing?


Mild Sprained ankle and injured thigh.

Harrison and Freddie both with nice blocks. Our chemistry has been pretty good in the part of the game I've been watching.

Anthony Johnson dunked?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

33-32 Indy with 2:30 left in the half.

Joe Smith hits.

Reggie hist a J, he's being aggressive this game, very good.

Maurice Williams hits.

Croshere misses a 3. Smith out-boxes Harrison.

Michael Redd hits, he has 10.

Croshere misses another 3.

Freddie called for a foul.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Man, Croshere just isn't getting it done out there.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Croshere misses and called for the foul.

Gadzuric hits 1 FT.

40-35 Bucks

Reggie misses, Harrison called for a loose ball foul. Our announcers disagree.

Mason hits 1 FT.

Harrison shouts "This is bull****" as he walks to the bench.

Croshere called for traveling, take him out, forever.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

41-35 Bucks at the half.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

41-35 for the Bucks at halftime.




> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> I'm going to go with..
> 
> 
> Milwakee: Mason


Damn I'm a genius. 

 

16 points for him at the half


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

How are we losing 
:upset: 

Carlisle said he wanted to implement a more defensive minded approach for tonight, but it doesn't matter how good our defense is, we're not going to win a lot of games when we score 35 points in one half.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> How are we losing
> :upset:
> 
> Carlisle said he wanted to implement a more defensive minded approach for tonight, but it doesn't matter how good our defense is, we're not going to win a lot of games when we score 35 points in one half.


We will when we have good scorers on our team, right now we don't. Without Tinsley, we basically need to let Freddie run iso a lot. Have our options go like this:

1. Freddie Jones
2. David Harrison
3. Reggie Miller


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> How are we losing
> :upset:


We have no team chemistry.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Eddie Gill tries to draw a foulk, unsuccesfull, and misses.

Gill to Croshere who hits.

Redd with a horrible shot that went in.

Reggie tries to draw a foul, unsuccesufl, misses.

Reggie grabs a rebound. David Harrison airballs a J. Called for a foul. Clumsy piece of ****.

3 second violation on Gadzuric.

Wow, we only have 5 TO's this game, then again, the Bucks only have 6.

Harrison hits a shot.

Mo misses. Gadzuric makes it after about 3 attempts.

Harrison called for his 4th foul.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Croshere misses. Freddie rebounds, turns it over.

Redd hits.

Timeout.

47-39 Bucks 4:30 left in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

You mean 7:30 left ...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster hits a left-handed hook. Bird Fan, what happened for Foster Fan?

Joe Smith hits.

Reggie hits a quick three. 

49-44 Bucks

Redd misses.

Pacers tip it out of bounds.

Gadzuric misses.

Foster hits and the foul. When did he become an offensive threat? Oh wait, with this team.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Quinn keeps getting pissed off. Everything always involves Croshere on offense.

Redd misses a layup.

Foster called for an offensive foul.

D-Mase hits.

AJ misses a wide-open J.

53-48 Bucks

Foster takes the charge. "And he is foiled by Foster"

Reggie misses, Croshere called for a foul.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Redd hits a J. Haislip's in, destroy your old team!

Reggie called for a foul.

55-48 Bucks with 2 minutes left in the 3rd.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Mo hits a layup, man he's quick!

Freddie goes for a dunk, changes into a layup once he's fouled but no call, Haislip misses a tip-slam.

Freddie rejected and draws a foul.

57-50 Bucks 1:00 left

AJ hits a Junior High Jumper


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie with a nice dunk, but he needs more variety.

Gadzuric makes a hook at the buzzer.

61-54 at the end of the 3rd.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Haislip called for a foul after landing on a small guy.

66-56 Bucks

Why do we have to suck?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

David Harrison hits a 4 foot J.

Mike James misses.

Reggie with a great alley-oop!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Kendall Gill hits

70-61 Bucks

I don't think we'll win this one, we need someone to run our offense well, and AJ just isn't the guy.

Strick steals it from Reggie

Harrison gets his 5th foul.

AJ misses.

Freddie fouled after he steals it.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie hits again!

Reggie gets the board and is fouled by Kendall Gill.

Reggie again!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Smith hits a J. If we want to keep our momentum, we need to do better on defense.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Mason has cooled down..
Reggie has been there for us, but we need someone to step up now, or this game is done.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

73-67 Bucks with 5:36 left

Mason misses, just what we needed!

Reggie hits again! It's like he's in his prime. Man.

How is that a foul on AJ when he got elbowed in the face?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Err looks like we're going to end up with less than 80 points tonight.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

73-71
Reggie with 24!!!
We're back in it fellas!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Croshere hits 2 Ft's

Indiana within one!

73-72

Redd hits a nice layup.

My FSN sound is so messed up. It's nearly all the way up just to get to normal.

AJ with a hook shot, nice job.

75-74 Bucks

The crowd is really into it, or it's just my sound.

Foul on some Buck, crowd goes crazy.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Croshere made only 1 out of 2 FT's. Reggie is taken out, he better come back in.

75-75


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

If we can pull this one out, it will be a big boost for our moral.
We really need it too if we want to get back on track after that losing streak.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Mason crosses over Foster, hits.

AJ gets rejected on a layup.

Reggie misses a 3.

Mo Williams hits.

79-75 with 2:08 left


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Keep the play by play going, maybe you'll get to 4000 tonight.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Screw this..
I'm watching the rest of this game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie hits a 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

79-78 Bucks

Freddie called for a foul.

Mason hits 1 of 2.

80-78 Bucks with 1:30 left

Reggie hits again!

80-80

AJ called for a foul off of a reach-in. Fatass

Redd hits 2 FT's

Croshere misses twice from 1 foot range.

Redd hits.

84-80 with 32 seconds left. Time for a Miller Moment.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie hits a 3! WHAT THE ****? Isn't he supposed to be like 40 years old? He has 19 points in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

OMG who just saw Reggie's shot..
Over Mason.. 
What a shot!
Pacers still in this down by 1


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

There can be no doubt in anyone's mind right now, Reggie is the most clutch player in the NBA.
What is that, 19 points in the 4th quarter so far?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Comeone we need some defense now.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

:worship: Reggie! :worship:

It makes me sad to think we won't get to see him do this many more times.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Down by 4 with 7 seconds left. Redd ****ing hit a 3.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Wow this sucks.
Two posession game, 7 seconds to go.
Take a quick shot and if it goes in just foul.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie hits a 3!

87-86 with 4 seconds left. Bucks ball. Come on Indy!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Unbelievable!
What a 3!
Down by 1 now with 4 seconds to go, foul and then we'll only be down by 3 at most.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie fouls Redd but the refs don't call it until 2 seconds later.

Anthony Johnson misses. **** you.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Did we have a timeout to take there? Gamecast didn't show that we took one, but that we had 2 left to take. If we didn't take the timeout, why didn't we? And why wasn't the ball in Reggie's hands?


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

What a 4th quarter. Great finish. Too bad johnson didn't hit that three. nice play set up too, he got a wide open look. 

Reggie Miller is the most clutch player in the league, easily. 
Those shots were just unbelievable.

Michael Redd is damn clutch too. Sweet layup in the 4th. His ft's look so effortless.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Play of the game: Reggie's 3

Final Score:

86-89 Bucks

Pacers Fan- 14, but DQ'd

Turkish Delight- 11, but DQ'd

PacersguyUSA- 22, but DQ'd

Bird Fan33- 5, but DQ'd

Budweiser_Boy- 7, but DQ'd

StephenJackson- 23, but DQ'd

DJMD- 8, but DQ'd

rock747- 11, but DQ'd

Tactics- 7, but DQ'd

NTP- 12, but DQ'd

Winner: Bird Fan33


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>StephenJackson</b>!
> Did we have a timeout to take there? Gamecast didn't show that we took one, but that we had 2 left to take. If we didn't take the timeout, why didn't we? And why wasn't the ball in Reggie's hands?


We didn't take a timeout.
They just aired the ball out to Croshere and he sent it to Johnson but he missed it.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>StephenJackson</b>!
> Did we have a timeout to take there? Gamecast didn't show that we took one, but that we had 2 left to take. If we didn't take the timeout, why didn't we? And why wasn't the ball in Reggie's hands?


The ball wasn't in Reggie's hands because he was being double teamed, and was also at about 40 foot range. At least we cought the ball, I would've rather driven it up though.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> 
> 
> We didn't take a timeout.
> They just aired the ball out to Croshere and he sent it to Johnson but he missed it.


But did we have a timeout to take? Why wouldn't we take it up to half court and set up a play for Reggie? I mean, gamecast was probably wrong, but it had us with 2 timeouts left.


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> 
> 
> We didn't take a timeout.
> They just aired the ball out to Croshere and he sent it to Johnson but he missed it.


i thoguht they didnt have a timeout to give?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

delayed double post


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pure Scorer</b>!
> 
> 
> i thoguht they didnt have a timeout to give?


yeah it was probably just a mistake on the gamecast online. But answer me this, how close was AJ's shot to falling?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>StephenJackson</b>!
> 
> 
> yeah it was probably just a mistake on the gamecast online. But answer me this, how close was AJ's shot to falling?


About 1 inch to the left and 1 inch from the back of the net. Although it did look in to me.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Statistics* 

*Reggie- 32/4/2/2*
Gill- 0/1/0/0/0
Freddie- 13/3/2/1/1
Foster- 9/6/2/1/1
Harrison- 13/5/1/2

AJ- 9/13/3 (How did he get 13 assists?)
Croshere- 7/12
JJ- 3/1
Haislip- 0/1/1
Edwards/Fowlkes- 0

Redd- 28/3/3/1
Mo- 6/5/2/1
Smith- 12/9/2
Mason- 21/7/1
Gadzuric- 9/13/3

Good News- 10 TO's

Bad News- Out rebounded 48-34

Fastbreak Points- 12-4 Pacers
Pts in the Paint- 34-32 Bucks
Biggest Lead- 11-5 Bucks

8 Lead Changes
9 Times Tied


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I was there. Atmposphere was crazy. Reggie was on fire. We lost though. 

Our defense is kind of poor.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> I was there. Atmposphere was crazy. Reggie was on fire. We lost though.
> 
> Our defense is kind of poor.


Yeah, but we're missing JO who's a top shotblocker, Artest who just won DPOY, and Jackson who's actually pretty good. When that defensive tandem is replaced by David Harrison, James Jones, and Fred Jones, you can't expect that much. That really was a great game, I know you had to have had a great time there.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Wow, Reggie's still got it. Very exciting game. Too bad Pacers couldn't pull one out. Does anyone ever notice everytime croshere touches the ball he almost always drives, and more times than not commits a turnover or a missed shot?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Reggie's back!!

I think we are getting behind too early, if we can stay about 2-7 points behind them in the whole game, then in the 4th quarter if we mount another comeback like this one, it would be easier to win.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

When I saw Croshere pass the ball I thought he was giving it to Reggie.
I couldn't see him on the play, just if he got the ball..


----------

